# How can I give my wife an orgasm with oral?



## johnluvssarah (Nov 14, 2009)

My wife and I have an incredible sex life right now but I do have one thing that I haven't been able to accomplish and that's giving her an orgasm with my mouth. I get her close but have only been able to push her over the edge once in 11 years. She orgasms through clitoral stimulation with my hands during sex or with a vibrator during any activity. I'm thinking about getting a clitoral stimulating gel or something but not sure they really work. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!

Peak in on our marriage at our blog


----------



## artieb (Nov 11, 2009)

Lick the alphabet. Slowly.


----------



## hubby (Aug 10, 2009)

It is probably different for every woman, but my wife finds it VERY difficult to O. For her, I need to have a very steady up and down motion around her clit, constant contact and pressure. I have to finger her G at the same time to get her there. The rhythm and location have to be perfect and she tells me exactly when i have the right combo and I stick to it, don't stop no matter how tired I get. Once I get going it does not usually take more than 5-10 mins. I was just able to get her to O for the first time recently (15yrs together).


----------



## HappyHer (Nov 12, 2009)

Clitoral stimulating gels are absolutely awesome and may help. They are designed to be used during oral as well and some offer some tasty benefits as well! Some of them are a little on the strong side, so you may want to try a few different ones to see which will work best for her.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I have never heard of Clitoral stimulating gels, what is the best, any certain brands recommended ? I have a hard time having an O during oral, so would like to try something different.


----------



## Mal74 (Dec 24, 2009)

Okay, that stuff looks fun.

I think the secret to getting your wife off orally is to talk to her about what she really likes & wants. Assuming you've done that, the alphabet trick is worth trying because it forces you to move your tongue around. For me the secret is starting with a very flat tongue - I had boys who just attacked my clit with the tip of their tongue and it HURT! Slow circles, fast circles, up-and-down, and some combination of all those usually gets me close.

There comes a point where I will tell my H "don't stop" which really means "don't change anything you're doing." Sometimes being penetrated with fingers or a dildo (yum!) really helps. 

I was lucky when I met my H he was already... um, really great at this. I have had boyfriends who I absolutely had to "train," though. I think just like girls don't really know how to give a great blowjob the first time they see a penis, boys are pretty mystified by the vulva. You might be awesome at this skill but I would definitely recommend getting your wife to play director a few times more...


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

trap the clitoris with the entire top (taste buds) of your tongue. move your entire mouth round and round, slightly oscillating your tongue too. it won't be long.


----------



## Mal74 (Dec 24, 2009)

voivod said:


> trap the clitoris with the entire top (taste buds) of your tongue. move your entire mouth round and round, slightly oscillating your tongue too. it won't be long.


Can you come over?


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

Mal74 said:


> Can you come over?


haha. i won't go home!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Does this PlayO by Durex REALLY work, and intensify sensations? I have used some lube that made me feel hot or cool, but I did not care for those too much, so what exactly does this stuff do, how does it make you feel down there that is different than just being Wet? Curious .


----------



## needyForHelp (Aug 8, 2012)

johnluvssarah said:


> My wife and I have an incredible sex life right now but I do have one thing that I haven't been able to accomplish and that's giving her an orgasm with my mouth. I get her close but have only been able to push her over the edge once in 11 years. She orgasms through clitoral stimulation with my hands during sex or with a vibrator during any activity. I'm thinking about getting a clitoral stimulating gel or something but not sure they really work. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Peak in on our marriage at our blog


Well, it has never happened with me that I gave an oral to a girl and she didn't get Orgasm ........ but obviously it differs with every girl. But I think the key is to be consistent, and steady, DON'T RUSH through it, take your time. And once you find the right spot, style and speed, then don't lose it, listen to the sounds she produce and adjust yourself for what gives the most pleasure to her, and once you feel like she is about to have it (Most of the girls start shivering or vibrating their inner thighs right before having Orgasm), then DON'T LOSE THAT PACE AND SPOT AT ALL, then no matter what keep that speed and area and do it until she gets it.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

I would recommend books by "David Shade". I am not quite sure what my bf learned but he went from ok to great over night!








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Don't forget to use your fingers on both hands for stimulation, as well. Not just inside her, but caress her skin lightly all over where you can reach while performing oral. Sometimes that little extra attention can push a woman past a sticking point.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You just resurrected a three year old thread...

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

We are going to retire this one!


----------

